
Ask HN: What was the “Lightbulb” moment for your career? - littletinman
A few days ago a question was posted about side projects and how long it took for them to make money (and then the question of how much). It got me thinking, what was the &quot;lightbulb&quot; moment where suddenly you realized what you wanted to focus your career on, or the epiphany that completely changed how you work?
======
malux85
When I realised that the acquisition of wealth is not a lottery, it's a non-
linear progression

------
darkxanthos
I think Lean Startup & Customer Development transformed the way I looked at
everything I did as a software engineer. It reignited my inner-entrepreneur as
well. Now I'm a data scientist and I work in Finance and I help get others in
my company to have that same epiphany.

~~~
fiftyacorn
Is that a book?

------
SixSigma
When I learned what "epiphany" meant.

